# [VB6] Von Textbox zu Listbox



## nicok (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

tut mir leid wenn ich vllt etwas mit meinen Fragen nerve 

Aber ich habe das Problem das ich den Inhalt einer Textbox in eine Listbox übertragen muss.
Wäre auch ohne weiteres kein Problem, nur hat die Textbox MultiLine = True und mehrer Einträge, die jeweils in einer neuen Zeile sind.

Ich habe das ganze mal mit einer Schleife probiert, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es umsetzten soll, das immer bei einem Zeilenumbruch ein neues List.Item benutzt werden soll...


----------



## wincnc (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo, versuch´s mal so:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim Zeile() As String
Dim N As Integer

  Zeile = Split(Text1.Text, vbCrLf)
  
  For N = 0 To UBound(Zeile) - 1
    List1.AddItem Zeile(N)
  Next
End Sub
```


----------

